# Do You Have A Moment?



## motocrash (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 2, 2021)

I like wings! and dogs!


----------



## Dirty Steve (Sep 3, 2021)

I love wings. Wing a ding, ding, ding.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2021)

Love some good Wings! The Dogs gather around for the Wing Tips and pieces of Cartilage from the ends of the bones...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 3, 2021)

Love some wings even though they are getting real pricey. 

As for dogs, I've found that "It's *JUST* a dog" kind of people may not be my kind of people... My daughter forwarded that to me from somewhere. Four legged, fur covered children is what they are...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Four legged, fur covered children is what they are...



Children that remain 3 years old for the first several years of life. After about 7-8 years they jump to age 65 and Retire to the Couch for frequent long Naps....JJ


----------

